

Robustness Principle - dml_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robustness_principle

======
jloughry
Postel's law is a good principle when your threat model is nature; it leads to
robustness in the presence of random failures. But it is _not_ a good design
principle in an environment of intelligently malicious failures, i.e., the
internet. In other words, for reliability in uncertain but benign conditions,
yes---for security, no!

